# Reiner Box



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got my Reiner box in the mail. It's a very nice package. It says that everything is either newly remastered or derived from the SACD or XRCD masters. Can't wait to dive in.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

There's another conductor I need to explore more. Any recommended recordings for a Reiner beginner?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got my eye on that Reiner box as well.

Recommendations:

Any of his Living Stereo Recordings of:

Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathusta, Ein Heldenleben
Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Sergei Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition, Night On Bald Mountain
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Sherherazade
Ottorino Respighi: Pines Of Rome, Fountains Of Rome
Claude Debussy: La Mer


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(never mind, seem to remember wrongly)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

his Concerto for Orchestra/Bartok is a classic as well.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Itullian said:


> his Concerto for Orchestra/Bartok is a classic as well.


Beat me to it. An acknowledged masterpiece.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Materialist!

Also in their should be the first version (not the later revised) Hovhaness "Magic Mountain" symphony -- the playing of which, of course, is excellent. I think as an LP, the "other side" was the Stravinsky suite from his Le baiser de la fée.

Yup. Enjoy!


----------

